# Engel fridge into a Chiller



## bmloho (2/11/18)

I wanted a to frost up the taps on my font and keep my lines cool without going to the full expense of a Glycol/chiller.

I had an old engel easily 30 years old that had been dormant for awhile.

I didn't want to destroy the lid. So I created a lid from XPS Multi Use foam board from Bunnings, this was about $12 and sealed it with some paint.

I used the existing lid as a mould and joined 2 pieces of XPS to create a tight fit, a drilled some holes for the lines.

Got a $22 submersible pond pump to circulate.

It worked very well.

Total cost about $35.00

It can also be used as a Jockey box with a plate or coil.

Cheers


----------



## Hangover68 (20/11/18)

Not a chiller but been thinking about a replacement lid for my waeco to mount a couple of taps on.


----------



## bmloho (26/11/18)

Don't know if the XPS would be stiff enough.

Would probably need to have a top and bottom plate (either acrylic or steel) to stiffen it up, and bolt it together to form a sandwich.

Using a Pluto gun and hose would be the easiest. ( hard to keep the hose chilled.)

Cheers


----------

